

Uplink – Assume the role of a hacker in the year 2010 - of
http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/

======
mattkrea
I dumped an unbelievable amount of hours into this game years back. Very good
stuff.

------
bitJericho
We still don't have software/hardware that's as sweet as what's in this game.
But we do have elliptic curve cryptography becoming the standard now, which is
cool.

